# Upper Bay Bull Reds! 12-20-15



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Matthew Vann and i hit the upper bay Sunday looking to break in our new 2016 Hobie Outbacks. The morning started off slow until we started seeing some bulls blowing up on some bait in 4 foot of water. I quick toss of the Slayer inc. sst XL soft bait when you would see a blow up and it was a instant hook up! Matthew ended up catching the biggest one being 41 inches. Great day on the water! Matthew and i were able to capture these awesome photos. enjoy


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

.................


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

................


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics guys. I might brave the rain and try near there tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

You're not kiddin! Fantastic pics man!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Great pics guys. I might brave the rain and try near there tomorrow.


 good luck bro


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome morning indeed! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Brandon, great pics and it looks like you two had a nice time on the water.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Great pics guys. I might brave the rain and try near there tomorrow.


I might brave the nasty weather in the afternoon as well, those are not the target!

Nice photos, Brandon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome shots man...nothing less from ya is expected!!!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I couldn't find the bulls this morning but I did run into a couple slots. I need that bigger sst xl

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and excellent photos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!
Beautiful fish and great photos.
Nicely done.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Here is a size comparison









of the slayer inc. sst xl.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

The bulls were in there the morning before as well.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> The bulls were in there the morning before as well.


And yesterday morning. I'm going to have to change the hooks on my super spook.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wish i would of went back there this morning.


----------

